# Quest to gaining Size!!



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

i know every second thread on here is check my routine blah blah....but yeah i need yous to check over my workout and let me know if its suitable for gaining a bit of size!

the reason i am asking is because alot of you have superior knowledge to me :thumb:

CHEST

Incline Bench 4 x 12 reps 50kg + bar (last set i struggle to hit 12 maybe getting 10)

Flat Bench 4 x 12 reps of 60kg + bar (struggle on last set again hitting 10)

Flat Flys 4 x 12 reps of 16kg Dumbells (hate doing flys so any suggestions would be good)

Standing Cables 4 x 12 reps 0f 25kg each side

BACK

Lat Pull Down 4 x 12 reps of 70kg

Seated Row to stomach 12 reps of 50kg

One arm bent over row 4 x 12 reps of 34kg DB

Reverse Fly (stomach on incline bench) 4 x 12 reps of 12kg DB

Shoulders

DB shoulder press 4 x 12 reps of 18kg DB

Side lateral raise with DB 4 x 12 reps of 10kg DB

Front raise with DB 4 x 12 reps of 10kg DB

Standing overhead bar press 4 x 12 reps of 25kg bar

Triceps

Dips with 20kg weight belt 4 x 12 reps

seated tricep press 4 x 12 reps of 90kg

Tri rope pull down 4 x 12 reps of 27.5kg

behind the head DB extension 4 x 12 reps of 10kg DB

Biceps

Hammer Curls 4 x 12 reps of 16kg BD (concentrating on slow negatives)

Stomach on incline bench and 20kg bar 4 x 12 reps

Standing Bar Curls 4 x failure 20kg bar

Legs

Squats 4 x 12 reps of 80kg + bar

Leg Press Machine 4 x 12 reps of full weight (cant remember the weight)

Calf Press Machine 4 x 12 reps of full weight

Adductor 4 x 12 reps at full weight

Abductor 4 x 12 reps of full weight

Quad Extensions 4 x 12 reps of 70kg

Lunges 4 x 6 reps each leg

Would this routine help me gain size?

Mainly concerned about upper body as my legs are fine.

My week consists of -

Monday - football training

Tuesday - Chest + Abs

Wednesday - Football training

Thursday - Back

Friday - Rest

Saturday - Football Game

Sunday - Shoulders, Biceps , Triceps, Abs

Legs get done either a monday night or wednesday night depending on the intensity at football


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

personally I think that's to much I would stick to compound excercises

dips

squats

ohp

deadlifts

but that's just my opinion.good luck


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

no advice at all?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Its pretty decent to be fair

The only things I would look at are

Do triceps after chest which will lighten the load on shoulder day

Back ...Deadlifts? Heavy Barbell Rows

Shoulders I'd drop front raises as they get hit benching and add a rear delt movement in

I've never really liked the idea of dips in a tricep routine, could do these on chest day ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

p.cullen said:


> no advice at all?


OK, just to throw some ideas into the mix...

As you've presumably been training for a while you would probably benefit from some form of periodisation rather than doing the same thing each workout. One option would be to stick to your current schedule but vary the rep scheme week to week. Another would be to change things to have two upper body workouts per week, with one with lower reps per set (but more total sets to keep volume up), and the other higher reps like you are doing now. Or you could have three different rep schemes that you switch between but only do two each week. As hypertrophy is presumably your main goal you could make two other of three higher rep.

For legs I vaguely wonder if periodising in some power work (moderate load lifted quickly) might have useful carry over to your football?

There are loads of options, but some form of periodisation is likely to be more productive than one. I suggest you spend a bit of time reading up on periodisation so you can try to come up with your own scheme to fit your own circumstances to be honest.

Just my tuppence worth, not claiming to be an expert here.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

@jimmy26 Deadlifts are something i really need to improve on i am definately out my comfort zone when doing them! i will be looking to add some into my routine. I dont really mind the heavy load on shoulder day, i can fairly quickly blitz throught my routine where as on chest day its a little time consuming as you know chest day seems to be everyday for alot of people!!

@Ultrasonic thanks i will have a read up on periodisation as i think i am stuck in a routine just now and its getting a little boring and iv hit a dead end. For the mean time i might try varying my reps on my workout, heavy load low reps one week then switching back to moderate weight with high reps. Ive never really been able to train to my max as i dont train with a partner so im always a little cautious of going to heavy.

Thanks for your input


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

had a discussion with one of my mates and he seems to think ditching my workout and concentrating on ' the big three' would be my best option to gain a little size

Squats, Deadlifts and Bench Press

all 5x5 gradually upping the weight each set.

I cant see how this can build more muscle than isolating muscles in my previous workout?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

p.cullen said:


> had a discussion with one of my mates and he seems to think ditching my workout and concentrating on ' the big three' would be my best option to gain a little size
> 
> Squats, Deadlifts and Bench Press
> 
> ...


You've been training a while now though right? I'd stick to something like you originally said

5x5 is generally viewed as a strength building program

Another way to look at it though is google the top powerlifters in the world who do low heavy reps and you'll see some of the biggest guys with a load of muscle mass


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> You've been training a while now though right? I'd stick to something like you originally said
> 
> 5x5 is generally viewed as a strength building program
> 
> Another way to look at it though is google the top powerlifters in the world who do low heavy reps and you'll see some of the biggest guys with a load of muscle mass


Yeah ive been training for a good few years now so had the impression that his workout was maybe a little basic.

But then again i have kind of hit a flat spot in my training where im not really progressing so thought maybe he was right and i should maybe go back to basics?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

It can help to mix things up for sure

Maybe just look at different rep ranges ? Try some different exercises?


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd do a push pull legs routine alternating but the way I do it changes days each week I do

On- off - on - off - on repeat so usually 4 days per week

Every muscle gets hit every 5th day any longer is a waste. You'll gain loads more over the year hitting every 5th instead of 7th and muscle recovery and protein synthesis rates will be well gone by the time u train after 7 days. Also id keep reps mostly between 5-8 for compound movements. Lyle McDonald has an article on this somewhere I'll see if I can find it later and he's one of the best well respected coaches on America.

All you need is this perfectly balanced, each workout including warming up will take between 45mins and an hour.

Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

Flat bench press 3 x 5-8 reps (90 degree push)

Incline Bench 3 x 5-8 reps (135 degree push)

Shoulder Press 3 x 6-10 reps (180 degree push)

Overhead Tricep Extension 3 x 8-12 reps

Back and Biceps

T bar Row 3 x 5-8 reps (90 degree pull) (make sure you back is horizontal to the ground)

Yates Row 3 x 5-8 reps (135 degree pull)

Lat Pulldown/Pull ups 3 x 6-10 reps (180 degree pull)

Bicep Curl 3 x 8-12 reps

Legs

Squats 3 x 5-8 reps

Romanian Deadlifts 3 x 5-8 reps

Leg press 3 x 6-10 reps

Calves 3 x 8-12

also you MUST record your lifts each session, there's countless apps that's make it easier, and next session you have to beat the previous session, be it more reps or more weight.

once you hit the top of the rep range add weight to the bar. Progressive overload is the only long term thing that will matter to increase muscle size.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> i know every second thread on here is check my routine blah blah....but yeah i need yous to check over my workout and let me know if its suitable for gaining a bit of size!
> 
> the reason i am asking is because alot of you have superior knowledge to me :thumb:
> 
> ...


Sh1t routine!! terrible for the matter, I don't know where to begin even? No Pull ups or Deadlifts on Backday? Nor even Shrugs?

B1tch fly's & Standing cables on Chest day? (Advanced Bodybuilder exercises IMO.)

Front Dumbbell Raises when training shoulders? Possibly the most pointless exercise to perform, considering on all pressing movements and most shoulder movements really, the front deltoid is placed great emphasis on, so why would you want to place even more pointless ''Raising'' emphasis on a Bodypart, that's CONSISTENTLY getting hit through other pressing movements, exercises, workouts? Drop it IMO waste of time.

Abductor & Adductor Machine? I only ever see girls perform them exercises lol. waste of time, drop them and replace with better alternatives. Replace a lot of exercises, you're performing with better alternatives or add in more ''Functional'' exercises.

That has to be one of the worst routines, I have ever seen in my life! sorry, but it's terrible!! If, I was you, I'd focus on what matters and KIS (Keep it simple.) for the time being.

Monday - Back/Biceps

Wide Grip Pull Ups or Chin Ups (If you cannot perform pull ups, also performed from dead hang.)

Deadlifts

Bent Over Barbell Rows (Pronated Grip)

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Barbell Shrugs

Wednesday - Legs

Leg Extensions (Idea is to warm up initially have a great pump before squats.)

Barbell Squats

Front Squats

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

Hamstring Leg Curl

Standing Calf Raises

Friday - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps.

Flat Barbell Bench Press

Military Press

Incline Barbell Bench Press

Laterial Raises

Bodyweight Dips

Skullcrushers

Simple, yet effective routine, that you will/would grow from. Rep Ranges/Volume that's up to you! but, given the amount of exercises on each day? Their is 6 exercises, I'd choose to perform myself at least 3 sets of each exercise. I feel that's the sweet spot; 1 obviously isn't enough, 2 isn't enough, 3 is working the muscle and providing stimulus. My workouts look nothing like that ^^ but, you could say, that's kinda what the base of it looks like. My volume is high, Sets/Reps & some workouts, I'll even perform up to 30 sets. I am growing and hitting PB's every single workout & very strong for my Bodyweight in comparison to others. people, believe ''More isn't always better.'' I disagree entirely. But, in saying that, I do believe in listening to your body! Your body doesn't work by numbers & sets it understands Failure & when it's finished. Correct form & technique ALWAYS applied too. Control is your friend! That's my take.

p.s throw in core/abs on off days or whenever suits you and don't forget to stretch thoroughly.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

What's your current stats?

How much "size" are you looking to gain?

Are you natural or assisted?

What does your diet plan look like?

Football and cardio may be detrimental to gaining mass depending on your diet.

I was.my biggest and strongest doing heavy weight and lower reps. I look my best doing higher volume and more isolation work.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

@Youngstarz straight to the point and no ****ing about there eh? lol personally think its a bit harsh saying its the worst ever workout uv seen cos im pretty sure there are worse out there...but i appreciate your opinion mate everyone is entitled to theirs. my body shows its not the worst workout in the world as i have got a little muscle on me so its obviously doing something right. I know its not the best workout in the world hence the reason i am asking for advice on here. but yeah as i said thanks for your advice i will take it on board and maybe try keep things a little simpler


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

@DC1 im 79kg and i would say around 15% bf mate

looking to pack on a small amount of size as i know its gonna be pretty hard with the amount of cardio i do and the fact im natural and not assisted.

a bigger chest, thicker back and fuller shoulders are my main goals!

my diet is good but im only consuming around 2500 cals per day from mostly clean sources so i know i need to up them!

typical day would be

breakfast 7am - 2 slices toast and 4 poached eggs & coffee

10 am - porridge & spoonfull of jam

1pm - 3/4 boil in the bag rice with 2 chicken breasts cooked in a maggys bag, some form of fruit

3pm - coffee

5/6pm - steak/chicken/gammon steak, mashed potatoes homemade, veg

8pm - football or gym

9/10pm - protein shake

thats pretty much my daily routine

this is me as of this morning so sorry about the poor pictures


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> @Youngstarz straight to the point and no ****ing about there eh? lol personally think its a bit harsh saying its the worst ever workout uv seen cos im pretty sure there are worse out there...but i appreciate your opinion mate everyone is entitled to theirs. my body shows its not the worst workout in the world as i have got a little muscle on me so its obviously doing something right. I know its not the best workout in the world hence the reason i am asking for advice on here. but yeah as i said thanks for your advice i will take it on board and maybe try keep things a little simpler


Haha, sorry mate. But, if I am honest, it is a terrible routine IMO. I was perhaps too harsh, apologies. it's definitely up their with the worst though. But, hey if it's working for you? then by all means, take what I said with a pinch of salt lol. That's what any routine is for is to deliver results.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Youngstarz said:


> Haha, sorry mate. But, if I am honest, it is a terrible routine IMO. I was perhaps too harsh, apologies. it's definitely up their with the worst though. But, hey if it's working for you? then by all means, take what I said with a pinch of salt lol. That's what any routine is for is to deliver results.


haha dont apologise mate i would prefer honestly any day of the week. :beer:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> haha dont apologise mate i would prefer honestly any day of the week. :beer:


I would definitely tweak it mate, at the least in all honesty! take a look at my previous post & the points I critiqued you with and the other posts and take it in bro. Your mission is ''Quest to gaining size?'' what size can you honestly expect from, cable flies, Leg abductor/Adductor machines? I hate to sound a cnut! I am just a very straight up person tbh with ya lol. :innocent: looking good though pal. Take a good look at the routine, I wrote out for you and even save it. I am a qualified level 2 gym instructor btw, just to reassure you a little lol. serious though KIS and stick to the old compound movements. do you think they did cable flies & leg abductor machines years ago, when they got swole? course not.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If I've understood properly, the problem with Youngstarz suggested routine is that it will regularly have your scheduled leg workout on the same day as football? I doubt that would be a good idea. Trying to find a routine that fits with your football is key here, and it would be helpful if you could find anyone else that successfully combines the two for input.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> If I've understood properly, the problem with Youngstarz suggested routine is that it will regularly have your scheduled leg workout on the same day as football? I doubt that would be a good idea. Trying to find a routine that fits with your football is key here, and it would be helpful if you could find anyone else that successfully combines the two for input.


Suppose so, I only briefly read his schedule tbh. I didn't take a look at his given schedule & try to fit a routine in around it, I just seen his listed routine and thought, it lacks a lot of compound & functional movements, which IMO and am sure others would agree are necessary in any solid training split. (Especially training for Hypertrophy.) However, that's not a problem, the routine is stated a typical 1 day gym, 1 day rest. it would be no biggie to throw another workout on another given day, instead of; Mon, Wed, Friday could easily just do the Wednesday routine (Considered leg day on routine I wrote out.) on the Tuesday or Thursday or even of a weekend, whichever is more suited.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Youngstarz said:


> Suppose so, I only briefly read his schedule tbh. I didn't take a look at his given schedule & try to fit a routine in around it, I just seen his listed routine and thought, it lacks a lot of compound & functional movements, which IMO and am sure others would agree are necessary in any solid training split. (Especially training for Hypertrophy.) However, that's not a problem, the routine is stated a typical 1 day gym, 1 day rest. it would be no biggie to throw another workout on another given day, instead of; Mon, Wed, Friday could easily just do the Wednesday routine (Considered leg day on routine I wrote out.) on the Tuesday or Thursday or even of a weekend, whichever is more suited.


I agree with you about the original routine! It was just that you'd made a point of stressing your on/off sequence to train each muscle every 6 days and unfortunately this doesn't fit here. If it wasn't for the football I'd be suggesting an upper/lower split training 4 days per week (hitting each muscle twice per week), ideally using different rep ranges for each session as in my first post.

With the football going for two upper and one lower (possibly strength focused) might be a way to go? But I really have no experience of trying to combine weight training with that much football, so that really is just an idea to try. The OP has also made decent gains already so twice per week training may be too frequent, but my inclination is to try higher frequency first, and drop it if it doesn't work.


----------

